# The Phoenix Big Sound 97 and the Aristo Craft REVOLUTION



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry McColgan has been posting his findings with the installation of the REVOLUTION in his GP-9 with Sierra sound. Just in review, I've installed the both Sierra steam and diesel modules with the REVOLUTION quite successfully as well. Steam modules are a straight install, the diesel modules need the Sierra adapter board.


My next finding is using the REVOLUTION with the Phoenix Big sound 97 modules. I came upon 2 of the Phoenix Big sound 97 modules and decided to give them a go to see how they worked with the PWC of the REVOLUTION receiver. 


Simply, they work just fine using ramp up with voltage control or using the reed switch and magnet method on the axle or wheel as used for steam chuff. 


It's standard hookup per the Phoenix Big Sound 97 instruction manual. 


However, as with the other Phoenix systems, do not hook the black common wire from the REVOLUTION receiver auxiliary harness to the sound module. The horn and bell functions work with the buttons on the REVOLUTION receiver when connecting the corresponding wires to the 97's trigger pins.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan. 

When powering Sierra Steam modules with the traction batteries and the chuff mechanically timed, they will benefit from the addition of the the Opto interface by enabling the steam module "at idle" effects to be heard. 
"At idle" effects include the Fireman Fred sound etc. 
As the voltage ramps up the generator will also switch ON, and OFF when the voltage drops back to idle.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, Tony. I'll check into that on the Sierra steam installations.

It's generally been my practice to turn the trains on and let them run continuously on the layout until the traction battery discharges and then replace it and go again. So I don't have Fireman Fred activated as it's one effect I rarely use. The trains don't really have a chance to stand idle for those effects to take place. I guess I'm missing some enjoyment that way.









Thanks again for the tip.


----------

